# Rockriders



## Ladytrucker (7 Apr 2013)

Calling all Rockriders.... or those in the know

I'm a little flush this month and thinking of buying a new bike. Been back out on my 8 year old Raleigh £100 Halfords bike since January and starting to enjoy being out again. Not so happy with the bike, a bit rusty in parts (covered with tape), chain slipping etc and don't want to spend money repairing it so thought I'd buy a new bike. OH will fix up the Raleigh for daugher to use on the odd occasion. I don't want a road bike or a sit up hybrid I want another mtb as most of my outings are country roads and forrest paths. Currently only doing 30 - 40 miles in a week, but hope to do more as I progress.

I've been looking at the Rockrider 8.1 which is lovely but to be honest too high spec for me, I'm not going to need all the high performance parts and the cost of replacing/fixing these parts is putting me off. I am now looking at the 5.3 but don't know enough about the parts to know if it is a decent bike for the money and would it be suitable for a 5'2" female? Any lower spec than this then I am just replacing my Raleigh like for like and I want to feel like I'm upgrading my old Raleigh, do you know what I mean?

Your honest comments before I drive all the way up to Decathlon and part with £300. 
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-53-mountain-bike-white-id_8206682.html#avantages


Over to you CC Rockriders.....


----------



## 02GF74 (7 Apr 2013)

size wise you would be looking a S frame, certainly not bigger than M.

take a read through posts here as there may be other recommendations - and there may be bikes for sale with discount i.e. you get better spec. for your money.

don't take this the wrong way but £ 300 is bottom of the range (I have spent that on just a pair of wheels but then a) i may be slightly deranged and b) can afford it - as I don't spend much on anything else).

you would be looking at hardtail - forget fulll suspension, and if you can disc brakes, hydraulic are better than cable.

I would also recommned looking on ebay for 1,2 or 34 year old bikes that have not been used much - they would sell for 1/3 to 1/2 price when new and provided you choose wisely, nothing major i.e. expensive would need replacing.

see:

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/41056/DiamondBack_Response_WSD_Womens_2011_Bike

http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B4957.html

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/44911/Diamondback-Response-Men-s-Mountain-Bike---2011.html

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/nevada-16-d-2013-mountain-bike-ec041865

... and so on ....


----------



## Ladytrucker (7 Apr 2013)

Thanks. I know you guys spend tones of cash on bikes and bike parts, thanks for reminding me. The money is not an issue here I could just go out and buy a Trek Superfly at £1300 but the spec is too high for what I need my bike for. I'm not working it on trails or hammering miles out of it each week. I'm not looking for hydralic brakes, although having mechanical disc brakes would be an upgrade from my existing V and less expensive to repair/replace than hydraulic.

I said in my post I want to upgrade from a basic bike to this Rockrider (or similar). It looks like it meets my needs of road/forrest trails. What I'm looking for is some advice on these bikes and are the parts on them half decent or are they just rubbish. There seems to be a liking for the Triban3 Road bike on here also made by B'Twin are their mountainbikes a similar quality.

btw, the diamondback link to sent says it is out of stock. I also looked at one in Go Outdoors.Diamondblack Ridge - they don't get a great review with pieces fall off !! and fluid leaks.

I've even looked at a Fuji Nevada 1.9D black/yellow (Evans but it is too big for me).

Thanks anyone who can give me feedback on the BTwin Rockrider brand.


----------



## subaqua (7 Apr 2013)

i have a 8.1 and its great . well worth the money on the "higher spec"


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2013)

Yep, although I don't own one, if I was only spending £300 that is where it would go.

You make some good points, inasmuch as the bike is well-specc'd for the money, and to be fair you could spend double that and still have a poorer bike that the Rockrider. 

Don't get hung up about hydraulic brakes. There are reams and reams of discussion threads about them and the comparison with mechanical disc brakes, but the biggest fans of mech disc brakes tend to be folk who have never owned hydraulic! They are (genuinely) easy to own, adjust and repair/replace You can buy entire a lever, hose and caliper from Shimano for less than £40. Occasionally Merlin or Chain Reaction throw up bargains for less than £20. They are really fit and forget, you just need to keep an eye on pad wear. 

Where does that take us? Ah yes, the Rockrider. My only concern, and it's only a slight one, is the weight. 14.5kg is not svelte, but then again it's lighter than a Voodoo or Carrera at the same price point. 

So, I know you have looked at the 8.1, and discounted because of the cost of replacement parts, but this is, (to me at least) a strange way to look at things. It's over a kilo and a half lighter, and at 12.85kg it's insanely well specc'd for the money. Once again, there are bikes out there for £800 plus that aren't as nice. Replacement parts is a good way to look at things, but with your sort of riding you aren't going to bork stuff very often. I build, upgrade and repair a lot of bikes both for me and for friends, and I suspect I know the parts market pretty well. I kind of know where to find the bargains, and what will replace what for the best money. Nothing on that bike is uber-bling, but it's all good functional entry level stuff. It'll be a pleasure to ride, and if you can afford it, a better deal than the 5.3. 

You have obviously given it a lot of thought. If your riding is indeed the sedate country road and forest track riding that 5.3 is perfect, and excellent value for money. It will be a bit limiting if you decide you want to become a bit more adventurous, and as I have alluded to, it's a bit porky.


----------



## Ladytrucker (7 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> My only concern, and it's only a slight one, is the weight. 14.5kg is not svelte, but then again it's lighter than a Voodoo or Carrera at the same price point.
> 
> It will be a bit limiting if you decide you want to become a bit more adventurous.


 
Cubist, thank you so much for you honest answer to my question. 

I've quoted and taken on board you point regarding the weight. I assumed because the information states "Lightweight and reinforced aluminium frame" that it would be similar to my current alloy Raleigh. With this in mind, I need to visit the shop and have a good look at the bike and pick it up. I need to be able to lift it on to the car bike rack now and again and not feel like I'm pulling a ton of bricks up the hill.

I laughted at your other point, which I have quoted above. This IS me becoming adventurous, lol. At 46 I'm probably the same age as some of your mothers, would you like to see your mum wizzing down a trail on a top of the range full suspension mountain bike? Lol, No I didn't think so, I'll stick to my quiet country roads and the odd 'B' road journey. I am even thinking about joining a group and doing some of the local cycle routes that's as adventurous as I'll be getting.

My OH has full hydraulic brakes on his expensive Scott bike so I do know a little about them and I was thinking I don't need to have all that fancy stuff on mine. I'll not be doing wheelies and bouncing around. It has been a while since he purchased a bike and had not heard of the Rockrider, hence my post on here. I just need something that does the job, looks and feels like an upgrade from my current bike and not the same as my £100 Raleigh. Who knows I might decide in a few years I want a full kitted out bike for my 50th !!

If you guys think these are a good buy then I'm going to go and have a look at them next weekend before I spend all my extra money on shoes, bags and wine. I know what will happen. I will go into the shop to look at the 5.3 and see the 8.1 and fall in love with it. 

Mmmm...... I might have to get the shoes and bag first!


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2013)

46? Good grief, is the youth club shut now?

I started MTB riding at 46. I now need a hip replacement and am contemplating learning to jump. Get out and shred!


----------



## Kestevan (7 Apr 2013)

Mrs Kes has a Rockrider 5.2. She's 5'4 and the Small fits her perfectly. The bike has been fine for pootling about on paths and smacking round the red route at Sherwood Pines (admittedly not overly technical, but not flat either). Only (relatively) weak point is the wheels (and the stock tyres which are absolutely naff). 

She was dropping hints about upgrading the bike - she fancied a lighter frame and hydraulics, but then discovered the dark side and bought a road bike 

If we were buying again, I'd definately look at the Rockriders once more, there doesnt seem to be anything to touch them at an equivalent price .... TBH though I suspect we would just bite the bullet and go for the 8.1, but if money was an issue the 5.2 is a cracking bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Apr 2013)

Rockriders are fine and age is not a factor. You just take longer to heal tis all.


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> Cubist, thank you so much for you honest answer to my question.
> 
> At 46 I'm probably the same age as some of your mothers, would you like to see your mum wizzing down a trail on a top of the range full suspension mountain bike? Lol, No I didn't think so,


 
I've met some "Mothers" on big rigs at certain trail centres, let me tell you.


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2013)

Don't worry about age i'am 61 and i managed this yesterday.
http://app.strava.com/activities/47629137#831480177
There is hope for us all, just need to learn how to go up as quick


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2013)

derrick said:


> Don't worry about age i'am 61 and i managed this yesterday.
> http://app.strava.com/activities/47629137#831480177
> There is hope for us all, just need to learn how to go up as quick


----------



## Motozulu (8 Apr 2013)

I can only echo what has been said above - nothing wrong at all with the Rockrider 5.3 other than the weight issue.
May not be a massive thing but I myself (started MTBing at 49 btw) started out with a cheap bike that was'nt a brilliant spec to see 'if I liked mtbing', found myself out all summer on it and the one thing that bugged me was the porkiness factor of the bike.
Once I bit the bullet and got a lighter bike the 'enjoy' factor has gone through the roof. The climbs/miles just melt past now - go for the 8-1, also, even as a pootler there may be just one occasion when you really need those hydraulic brakes and that once will make you glad you went for them.


----------



## Ladytrucker (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks all, I'll let you know what I decide once I've had time to look at them. It will probably be on Saturday when I have time to go to Decathlong and have a look.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2013)

How a bike handles is far more important than weight or marginal gains in components 'GEOMTRY' people, geomtry!


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2013)

lukesdad said:


> How a bike handles is far more important than weight or marginal gains in components 'GEOMTRY' people, geomtry!


Indeed, but at that price point I'll bet my mortgage they'll all be between 70 and 72 degrees front end, generic Taiwanese trekking MTB geometry, with a 74 degree or so seat angle. If you can find a slacker one then fine. Given Ladytrucker's own summary of its likely use, I can't see her upgrading it anytime soon, so overall package rather than futureproofing is my recommendation.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2013)

Cubist said:


> Indeed, but at that price point I'll bet my mortgage they'll all be between 70 and 72 degrees front end, generic Taiwanese trekking MTB geometry, with a 74 degree or so seat angle. If you can find a slacker one then fine. Given Ladytrucker's own summary of its likely use, I can't see her upgrading it anytime soon, so overall package rather than futureproofing is my recommendation.


 I thought she didn t have a price point or have I got the wrong end of the stick ?


----------



## Cubist (8 Apr 2013)

lukesdad said:


> I thought she didn t have a price point or have I got the wrong end of the stick ?


Price is not that important, but unless I too have misunderstood the new bike needs to be A) better than the old Raleigh and B) a capable forest path/ fire road style bike. In many ways there are a hell of a lot of bikes out there that will fulfil both criteria. Ladytrucker is not in the market for spending money on kit she won't use, so we're not sending her to On One or Orange. 
She's done her own research and likes the look of the Rockriders, and has contemplated the 8.1, dismissing it as overkill for her riding. If she was a big burly bloke trucker the 5.2 or 5.3 will do it, but I did note that at 14.5 or so kg it's a bit of a lump, so argued that she could justify the 8. if she could afford it, not least because of the 1.5kg weight difference. Yep, price isn't important, but neither is it unlimited.... Ladytrucker isn't going to part with much more, she knows she doesn't need to.


----------



## Ladytrucker (8 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all your help guys. I wanted to know what you thought about the Rockrider and I'm taking on board all your comments. Nice bikes and I hope they feel as good as they look.

I think the next best thing for me to do is go out and look at a few bikes checking the fit and weight. OH and I going to visit Decathlon and Dales Glasgow stores this Saturday and get a feel for some bikes, see what they both have and how they feel. I just need to keep myself planted and remember what I need it for and not how it will look to others. Or will I turn into a Diva and get some mtb bling?


----------



## derrick (8 Apr 2013)

Get some bling, you only live once.


----------



## 02GF74 (9 Apr 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> Thanks. I know you guys spend tones of cash on bikes and bike parts, thanks for reminding me. The money is not an issue here I could just go out and buy a Trek Superfly at £1300 but the spec is too high for what I need my bike for.


 
£ 1300 is pretty decent budget for a hardtail but I don't expect you need to spend anywhere near that.

Once you reach SLX equipment level,there is not much point spending any more.

Your riding is on road (do you really need mtb for that?) and some easy trails - you will notice difference between a £ 300 and £ 600 bike, lighter, better front forks to smooth out bumps, better operation of components etc. Then as you spend more, the difference lessens.


----------



## derrick (9 Apr 2013)

02GF74 said:


> £ 1300 is pretty decent budget for a hardtail but I don't expect you need to spend anywhere near that.
> 
> Once you reach SLX equipment level,there is not much point spending any more.
> 
> Your riding is on road (do you really need mtb for that?) and some easy trails - you will notice difference between a £ 300 and £ 600 bike, lighter, better front forks to smooth out bumps, better operation of components etc. Then as you spend more, the difference lessens.


Have you ever gone from a £600-00 bike to a £2000-00 bike, the difference is very noticeable.


----------



## 02GF74 (9 Apr 2013)

derrick said:


> Have you ever gone from a £600-00 bike to a £2000-00 bike, the difference is very noticeable.


 
i have gone from 800 to 4000+ (not paid full whack as it was s/h) and there is a huge difference. point i was trying to make was if you go in £ 300 increments e.g. 300 -> 600, 600 -> 900 etc, the difference as you go up in price diminishes.


----------



## marzjennings (9 Apr 2013)

02GF74 said:


> Once you reach SLX equipment level,there is not much point spending any more.
> .


 
Oh there are many points for spending more, better tolerances, better materials, better seals, bearings, etc. Less rivots and more bolts and screws that allow for better maintenance and longevity of item. Sometimes it's not about the bling.


----------



## roadrash (10 Apr 2013)

A mate of mine has a rockrider 5.3 ,used for canal paths and light trails,he loves it ,......does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## Ladytrucker (10 Apr 2013)

Went to the bike shop today and got myself a Giant Rove 2. I know, I know I said I was looking for a MTB and looking at a lower spec. But when I looked around the shop I couldn't resists the Giant. Hybrid bikes are not what I thought. Great spec with the lock out forks and hydralic brakes, all the things I said I didn't need. But hey a girl needs a little bling.


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2013)

It's a women's prerogative 

Enjoy


----------



## Motozulu (11 Apr 2013)

We all start out with a target bike and a budget limit as we head off down the LBS.
With a steely determined look in your eye you will NOT let the Mrs down this time.
Marching down the Hight St with her last words to you, uttered just as you are pulling your coat on and closing the front door....."Remember what we agreed we can afford dear.."
Walking into the shop to the rythm of the mental mantra '£600, £600,£600' .
Then you see it, the bike you were'nt even looking for, it sits there winking and glinting at you and you just know you have to have it. You try and be good, you tell yourself you don't actually need full XT running gear, but the little minx in the corner is still smiling at you and showing you those lovely lines and flashing paintwork.
Then, seeing you stood transfixed in front of the vision from bike heaven, the LBS sidles up to you, somehow he's approaching you across the floor even though his legs are'nt moving, like a bad extra from Bram Stoker's Dracula, though you only half notice this detail.. .."Lovely, isn't she?..."

An hour later..."How did you get on, love?" comes drifting in from the kitchen as you gently close the front door.."Oh, alright Bab?... tell you what..they had this cracking deal on this Cube........."


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2013)

marzjennings said:


> Oh there are many points for spending more, better tolerances, better materials, better seals, bearings, etc. Less rivots and more bolts and screws that allow for better maintenance and longevity of item. Sometimes it's not about the bling.


It's always about the bling.

Sure sometimes it's not _all_ about the bling.

But the bling is the bling.

Don't diss the bling.


----------



## Cubist (11 Apr 2013)

Bling sells
Bling looks good
Bling makes you feel good
Bling is simply good.

Function without bling is dull (and rare)
Bling without function still looks good. 

And it's a fact of (marketing) life that expensive and good quality kit (nearly) always looks good too. So bling works as well.


----------



## Ladytrucker (12 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2406914, member: 76"]MrsUser76 is 45, both our kids now ride off-raod, she is picking up her Decathlon 5.3 next payday. We went to the Forest of Dean recently, she hired a bike and finished the trail with only a bit of a wobble on one of the steeper downhills. She was most surprised to see several women her age all bedeckedwith pads and fairly hoofing along the singletrack![/quote]

Well I still have my MTB so you never know I might get off road some day. Well done her.


----------

